# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia 7.x Direct Unlock v9.30 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Advance Turbo Flasher v9.30  
Release Date: December 10, 2012 
Firmware Version Required : 10.3.30   [MAJOR UPDATE] 
Introducing The Lumia Windows Phone 7.x eMMC Direct Module 
Main Qualcomm OSBL Functions: 
- Direct Unlock Lumia 710 via USB Cable (Qualcomm OSBL Only, DLOAD OSBL NOT SUPPORTED) 
- Direct Unlock Lumia 800 via USB Cable (Qualcomm OSBL Only, DLOAD OSBL NOT SUPPORTED) 
Other Qualcomm OSBL Functions: 
- Direct Write OSBL original ESCO File Format via Qualcomm OSBL 
- Direct Write Windows 7.x OS (boot.img) ESCO File Format via Qualcomm OSBL 
- Direct Read/Write all Partitions in the Master Boot Record 
- Backup/Restore PMM, Simlocks, Certificates and RPL 
- Change Product Code 
- Repair Corrupted AMSS Problems after TP Boot Repair 
- Direct Write Custom Firmware to WP_OS Partition 
All eMMC Direct Functions requires Qualcomm OSBL. 
If you have a Lumia 710 with DLOAD OSBL, you can flash the Phone via USB to get Qualcomm OSBL. 
If you have a Lumia 800 with DLOAD OSBL, you need to use TP Method and write QCOM OSBL via TP. 
If you have Lumia Lumia 510, 610 or 900, then you cannot use eMMC Direct Module on them.   IMPORTANT INFORMATION 
- You need "Administrator Rights" if you want to use the eMMC Direct Module. 
Easiest way to get Administrator Rights is to go to C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\ 
then RIGHT-CLICK Mouse on "AdvanceBox.exe", then select: 
--------> 'Run as administrator' 
You need to do this everytime you want to use the eMMC Direct Module   SL3 BF Price Reduce  
20% Discount on SL3 BF Unlock (Now only need 20 Credit for each phone)   IOS IMEI Check 
100% Discount on iPhone Provider Info (iDevice IMEI Information)[Limited Time ONLY]*    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------

